# what is this stuff?



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Okay Can somebody look at this pictures and Please tell me what you are seeing? Because I have no clue what it is? ( I wasn't sure where to post this thread at soo sorry if this is the wrong spot)


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Are those live plants?

I had something very similar and it took over my tank, it covered everyhing. I think I got it from the live plants. Once I took the plants out and did a massive water change it has been gone.

Hopefully someone else can help you since I am not sure if it is the same as what I had.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Cassandra90 said:


> Are those live plants?
> 
> I had something very similar and it took over my tank, it covered everyhing. I think I got it from the live plants. Once I took the plants out and did a massive water change it has been gone.
> 
> Hopefully someone else can help you since I am not sure if it is the same as what I had.


Yes they are live plants and I hope it doesn't take over my tank!


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

You could always try to qt the plants for a while and see if it will go away. I have no idea what you could treat it with.
Another thing, it could be from the drift wood.

I know when I first seen this in my tank I stepped up on water changes, and cleaned the decor each time, then finally I noticed it was mostly on my live plants. Once removed this slime, fungus thing went away. I only had java ferns and moneywort in my tank.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Cassandra90 said:


> You could always try to qt the plants for a while and see if it will go away. I have no idea what you could treat it with.
> Another thing, it could be from the drift wood.
> 
> I know when I first seen this in my tank I stepped up on water changes, and cleaned the decor each time, then finally I noticed it was mostly on my live plants. Once removed this slime, fungus thing went away. I only had java ferns and moneywort in my tank.


thats a lot of plants LoL


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ops, lol, I should of asked how many plants. 

You could try asking Bryon, he knows alot about plants and maybe he has seen this before if it is plant related.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Cassandra90 said:


> Ops, lol, I should of asked how many plants.
> 
> You could try asking Bryon, he knows alot about plants and maybe he has seen this before if it is plant related.


LoL yeah I might do that


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Are we looking at the sort of white haze stuff? I would do as Cassandra suggests. But first, what are your water parameters: ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH. And temp.

Byron.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Byron said:


> Are we looking at the sort of white haze stuff? I would do as Cassandra suggests. But first, what are your water parameters: ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH. And temp.
> 
> Byron.


Yes the white haze stuff was wondering what it was. The temp is 78 the rest I will have to check not sure what it is sorry


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

can tell you what it has been running but not sure what the actual lvls are


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The numbers may help us to narrow it down. But in the interim, I think this is a fungus, and I would get it out with the water change as Cassandra suggested. Aim the siphon at it and it will ikely pull out. I've never had something like this, but i have had similar fungus problems from wood, and nearly lost fish so I wouldn't leave it.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Byron said:


> The numbers may help us to narrow it down. But in the interim, I think this is a fungus, and I would get it out with the water change as Cassandra suggested. Aim the siphon at it and it will ikely pull out. I've never had something like this, but i have had similar fungus problems from wood, and nearly lost fish so I wouldn't leave it.


 
Okay well I just got this post but I have already done a water change and siphoned the gravel by the "fungus" and it did suck it up. I took the plants that were effected by it and rinsed them off in the siphon water did some rearranging in the tank with the plants and will see what happens I won't have time to test the water lvls cause I will have to be at work in just a few soo I will check them tomorrow and see if the "fungus" has come back.Thanks Byron and Cassandra for the suggestions and help!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Just wanted to say that I haven't had a chance to check my water parameters yet. My daughter has been sick the last couple of days. I have only gotten 6 hrs of sleep in the last two days. I have looked at the spots that the "fungus" was it has seemed to come back :/ not as bad but none the less still there. Torromow I should be able to get a chance to check the lvls. I have noticed that in my water I have some white looking parasites I am guess I have no clue what they are just like little white worms and I mean little. The first time I saw one I thought I was seeing things. Any clue what there are?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok Soo I did another water change and vacuumed the gravel real good cause that fungus came back grrr.. the lvls ammonia .25 nitrites 0 nitrates 5 ph 7.4 any thoughts on this please don't know what to do?


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

I had something like this, it appears on rotting food that i forget to take out, also on parts of my plants that are rotting. my trumpet snails eat it though, so its never really bothered my fish and has never been around for more than a couple of days before something eats it.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

SinCrisis said:


> I had something like this, it appears on rotting food that i forget to take out, also on parts of my plants that are rotting. my trumpet snails eat it though, so its never really bothered my fish and has never been around for more than a couple of days before something eats it.


I don't have any MTS's thought about getting some I do have ever have a bunch of bladder snails and i thing more to come since I have what looks like eggs in the tank also have a ramshorn snail I don't see it but only every three days LoL the last time I saw the little guy he was getting pretty big. They did eat the wood fungus but I haven't notice them eat that other "fungus" or whatever it i? I have noticed though it seems to be by parts of plants that have fallen off and starting to decay. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

My wood fungus gets picked at by my tetras, they eat it, the plant and food fungus is snail food in my tanks. However, there are many types of fungus so it may be safer to remove it manually.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

SinCrisis said:


> My wood fungus gets picked at by my tetras, they eat it, the plant and food fungus is snail food in my tanks. However, there are many types of fungus so it may be safer to remove it manually.


I scrubbed the wood for 3 days and boiled and baked and everything else. The last time I put it in the tank it came back just a little on the wood but snails made quick work of it. Now this new fungus on the gravel near some plants and it is just in one location in the tank haven't noticed it spreading but I keep vacuuming the gravel. The first day I just barely hit the gravel with the siphon. Today I put the siphon into the gravel all the way where the fungus was and just clean the gravel where the fungus was. I hope this will get rid of it?


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

i always get fungus on my wood no matter how much i clean it, its just one of those things i get whenever i introduce new wood. 

Vacuuming the gravel is a good idea, it needs to be feeding off something so maybe it was in the gravel.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

SinCrisis said:


> i always get fungus on my wood no matter how much i clean it, its just one of those things i get whenever i introduce new wood.
> 
> Vacuuming the gravel is a good idea, it needs to be feeding off something so maybe it was in the gravel.


I will keep vacuum the gravel till it disappears hopefully I won't have to do it too many times and if that doesn't work I don't know what else to do? The only other thing I can think of is breaking down the tank and rinsing everything off but I hope it doesn't come down to that!


----------



## billwneill (Apr 15, 2011)

my son's dwarf frog tank had the same thing in it ( white cloudy growth) i cleaned it out last night. i too have never seen anything like this, i contributed it to a lack of water flow since i do not have a filter or any air stones in the tank. i added a low volume filter to see if it will keep it from happening again.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

billwneill said:


> my son's dwarf frog tank had the same thing in it ( white cloudy growth) i cleaned it out last night. i too have never seen anything like this, i contributed it to a lack of water flow since i do not have a filter or any air stones in the tank. i added a low volume filter to see if it will keep it from happening again.


Well hmmm let me know if that works I might change the way I have my eheim running then. I might not have it in there right?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

OKay I am doing water changes every other day doing about 25% and siphoning the gravel and this fungus won't go away:frustrated: At this point do I just need to break down the tank? If so many of my vals. have shot of runners and new growth on many of the runners. How do I get the plants out with out hurting the new growth and the plants them self? I have eco complete substrate will it be okay to take it and rinse it off ? 
Not sure what I will do with the plants will cleaning the substrate? will it be okay just to leave them in the siphoned water?


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Byron asked me to stop by and consult here... I just finished reading the entire thread. I am going to need to ask some more questions, so please bear with me.

How big is the tank?
What animals are in it? (what species and how many of each)
How long has it been set up?
You mentioned the substrate is Eco Complete, how long has it been in there? Gravel on top of the Eco Complete? Anything else mixed with the substrate?
Are you adding any chemicals (ferts, vitamins, mineral supplements, water conditioners, etc) to the tank? If so which ones and how much, how often?
What foods are you offering, how much and how often?
What species of live plants are in the tank?
Can you post a clear photo of the entire tank please?
Filtration? You mentioned an Eheim canister... how/where are the intake and spray bar positioned? Any other type of filtration? Power heads, air stones, etc?
And lastly, if you were to try to reach into the tank to pick this fungus up, is that possible? Does it come apart or come up in one mass? 
Do you regularly skim out dead/dying plant matter?

Once I have answers to these questions I will have a better idea of what you are dealing with and should be able to make some useful suggestions for you. Most important, don't panic, don't do anything too drastic which could not only harm the plants and animals but could also make the problem worse. 

(and yes, there are ways to remove the plants without damaging the new runners, etc... if that needs to be done I can coach you through it, but will warn you it can be a time consuming process)


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

bettababy said:


> Byron asked me to stop by and consult here... I just finished reading the entire thread. I am going to need to ask some more questions, so please bear with me.
> 
> How big is the tank?
> What animals are in it? (what species and how many of each)
> ...


55 gallons
5 colombian tetra, many bladder snails, and one ramshorn snail ( well have only seen one)
3 weeks give or take a couple of days
Just eco complete
Florish comphersenvie once a week
aquadon fish flakes and blood worms once a day ( not at the same time only one or the other one day)
I have a list of the plants I have in the tank in my profiles in aquariums (also have a pic of the whole tank there)
Just a eheim 2213
I havent tried to pick up the fungus don't think you would be able to like a milky cloud that comes up in the siphon looks really weird! I tryed to email myself some pics of the tank to upload but my email is being picky and I have to be at work shortly soo if You need more pics I will try and send some more tomorrow. the intake and out take of the filter is in one corner with the intake almost at the bottom of the tank and the intake on the top of the tanke spraying against the glass . Intake on the side glass and the outtake on the backglass in one corner. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

The picture found in your aquariums section was plenty, thank you. I think I have enough info to offer you some suggestions, though you may not like what I'm about to say. 

Your description of the density of this fungus confirmed that it is one I am familiar with, although I cannot put a name to it for you, sorry. What I can tell you is where it is likely coming from and how to go about getting rid of it.

There are a couple of possibilities as to origin and what is causing it and contributing to it. Most likely of those is something in the substrate in those areas of the tank. It may have something to do with the plants in those locations (is this affecting more than 1 species of plant?), and it could also have something to do with the fertilizer you are adding that could be feeding it, or simply helping to provide perfect conditions for it to grow. 

The easiest solution I would try if this were my tank would be to remove the plants AND substrate (down to the bottom) in the areas where you notice it growing... anywhere the fungus has touched. Move them to another container, such as a bucket, and watch the tank over the next couple of days to see if this resolves it or if it grows back in another location. That will tell us if this is something localized to those areas of substrate or something that has affected the entire tank. 
I know this will sound like a lot of work and expense, but, if the spot removal doesn't eliminate it, I hate to say it but your best bet is going to be to replace your substrate and those specific plants. I prefer a mid grade gravel for my planted tanks and have never dealt with this type of fungus in those tanks. This is a common fungus in terrarium situations where soil is present, and usually comes from the soil, feeding on organics found in the soil. 

I can think of a great many tests that could be run to help find effective preventive methods and/or treatments, however, I do not at this time have the space of the time to offer you this service. Normally I love the opportunity to research and test for medication and other chemical treatments for such things, so I am sorry I have to miss out on this one. 

I would also suggest you temporarily stop using the fertilizer until this problem is resolved. Healthy plants with a good light source and fish waste for food should do just fine without the ferts for a period of time. Work your way through process of elimination. Remove the spots and plants I mentioned, eliminate the ferts, do a water change, and watch. If it doesn't return, then begin next by adding your ferts, wait a few days and see if it returns. If you wish at that point to try adding those plants again, be sure to clean them good and rinse them with a 50/50 mixture of water and H2O2 (hydrogen peroxide) before putting them back into the tank, and mark their location to see if the fungus returns where they are planted.

I apologize if this was hard to follow, I am in something of a hurry at the moment. If you need further clarification or have other questions, please ask. I will get to you as quickly as I can.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

bettababy said:


> The picture found in your aquariums section was plenty, thank you. I think I have enough info to offer you some suggestions, though you may not like what I'm about to say.
> 
> Your description of the density of this fungus confirmed that it is one I am familiar with, although I cannot put a name to it for you, sorry. What I can tell you is where it is likely coming from and how to go about getting rid of it.
> 
> ...


Okay thanks for the help. I have a ten gallon tank that is sitting empty (well has water and sand substate can I but the effect substrate and plants in that tank? That doesn't sound to bad as I was afraid i was going to have to break down the whole tank I can handle just trying the areas that are effect and moving them. I am not sure if it is effect more the one species of plants I have only noticed it on one ( sorry I can't give you the name of it will have to look it up tomorrow before work.) I have noticed though I moved that plant (can tell you it is a stem plant) and the fungus came back in the substrate without the plant being there? I will do my best this weekend to get the effect parts out and will hold off on the fertizers for now thanks for the suggestions and the help!


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Yes the 10 gallon would be perfectly suitable for holding those plants and that substrate temporarily, although you may want to clear out any current substrate in that tank to protect it from cross contamination. (you could bag the substrate currently in there so it could be reused later)

Ad for the fungus growing back when plant was moved, that could indicate that the problem is in the substrate, but there is also the possibility of plant matter from that plant still remaining enough to contribute to the problem. Thats a hard call, especially since I can't see the tank in person.

Keep me posted on your results as you work your way through this and I will consult/help with whatever I can. 
Best of luck to you!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

bettababy said:


> Yes the 10 gallon would be perfectly suitable for holding those plants and that substrate temporarily, although you may want to clear out any current substrate in that tank to protect it from cross contamination. (you could bag the substrate currently in there so it could be reused later)
> 
> Ad for the fungus growing back when plant was moved, that could indicate that the problem is in the substrate, but there is also the possibility of plant matter from that plant still remaining enough to contribute to the problem. Thats a hard call, especially since I can't see the tank in person.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Bettababy!!! I will keep updating as I go along.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

*Pics of the tank.*

Okay soo here is some pics of the tank. The first couple pics show the way the tank was before moving the effected substrate and plants off plus show how I have my filter setup. If there is a better way to setup my filter please tell me.The third Pic is how the tank is after all the changes that I did that I told ya about. Sorry the pics are not the best in the world as they were taking with my cell phone and believe it or not it takes better pics then my cheap camra does LoL


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

beautiful setup.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

SinCrisis said:


> beautiful setup.


Thank you just hope I can get rid of the fungus that is on my substrate gone I do like the way the tank looks now which is the third pic much better then I had it before


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

That is nice indeed. The fungus will go, that's in the works.

I do have a suggestion on the filter since you mentioned it and drew my attention to it. The filter return (outflow) should be at the opposite end of the tank (lengthwise) from the filter intake. That way you will have a definite flow from one end to the other, not only replicating a stream [the fish do swim accordingly, in all my tanks] but ensuring a better distribution of water for heat as well as general circulation. The spray bar can then be across the end wall of the tank to further distribute the water evenly from front to back.

That seems to be en Eheim, so the tubing is long enough (or you can buy extra tubing if what you have has been cut to fit this arrangement).

Byron.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Byron said:


> That is nice indeed. The fungus will go, that's in the works.
> 
> I do have a suggestion on the filter since you mentioned it and drew my attention to it. The filter return (outflow) should be at the opposite end of the tank (lengthwise) from the filter intake. That way you will have a definite flow from one end to the other, not only replicating a stream [the fish do swim accordingly, in all my tanks] but ensuring a better distribution of water for heat as well as general circulation. The spray bar can then be across the end wall of the tank to further distribute the water evenly from front to back.
> 
> ...


Okay I was wondering after I set it up if I had it wrong and it is a eheim 2213. I starting thinking I should have had them in different ends of the tank like you just suggested Thanks Byron I don't know if I have enough hose now or not but I will get some more and change that setup ASAP! One question through I currently have the holes on the spray bar hitting the glass. Do I need to have the holes pointed way for the glass to get better flow will this be okay?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I also Have the heater by the intake will that placement of the heater be okay or do I need to change it?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

On the spraybar, I direct the holes toward the glass just to diffuse the current a bit. It achieves this without actually reducing the volume, just the strength of the current. Using the valve (on the newer models now) actually reduces the amount of water flowing through, which is a different thing. By experimenting with the spray bar (turning it very little) you can create a slight surface disturbance or not as well, which can also be helpful. The extent of all this depends upon what you need for the fish.

The heater I place beside the filter return (spraybar) so the flow carries the heated water into the tank. This also prevents the heated water from just rising up as it will do without a current. In my longer tanks (4+ feet) I use two heaters, one at each end so the water entering the tank and then leaving the tank is being heated.

One of the negatives about Rena filters is that the tubing only comes in 5-foot lengths. I have one of these on my 115g and have to place the canister on the floor at one end, so I cannot reach the opposite end with any of the tubes. I get around that by putting the filter outflow as far down the tank as |I can, and removing the spraybar so it is the full current, and then directing that toward the end wall about a foot further on. It has worked well; the water hits the end wall and bounces back, and is strong enough to provide a noticeable current for a foot or two, which suits the woodcats just fine.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Hmmm okay that makes sense now Byron I am going to have to check into the flow for what my fish need once I get some hose I will change the placement and flow of the filter accordingly.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

okay soo just a quick update. Its been 13hrs since I made the changes and NO fungus anywhere! So thats a plus so far. Usually after siphoning the gravel and doing a water change the fungus would be back in that amount of time.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

OKay I originally posted a pic with these "spots" in the first part of the thread. I didn't go into detail at what y'all were looking at. That's my fault but I am still wondering what they are? It almost looks like an egg sack to me? Could someone please tell what you think they are? They are all over my tank from plant leaves to the side of the glass.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Snail eggs.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Hmmm ok I looked up some pics of the bladder snail eggs and thought that's what those might be but wasn't sure. Thanks guys. Guess I am fixing to have abunch of snails LOL


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok I found some hose locally that would work but I ran into another problem that I did not foresee with the spray bar. The spray bar is too long to fit the width of the tank. Soo right now I just have the hose at the top of the tank pointed towards the intake to make a slight current. I used the valves on the eheim to reduce the volume. My question is should i cut the spray bar to make it work or will the setup I have running now work? Will try and post a pic later


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Boredomb said:


> Ok I found some hose locally that would work but I ran into another problem that I did not foresee with the spray bar. The spray bar is too long to fit the width of the tank. Soo right now I just have the hose at the top of the tank pointed towards the intake to make a slight current. I used the valves on the eheim to reduce the volume. My question is should i cut the spray bar to make it work or will the setup I have running now work? Will try and post a pic later


This is difficult for me to answer since I am not there to see the effect of the filter. If the spraybar is like my Eheim ones [mine are old now, from 1996] it has a little plug in the end opposite the end that attaches to the hose. Don't cut the plug end if you do cut it, as that end is threaded for the plug to be secure. You could saw or use an exacto knife to cut the other end where the hose connects. If you do use the spraybar, obviously it will work best across the tank on the end wall. But another option is to have it diagonal on the end wall, I have seen this done. This would create a slightly different flow pattern, and should be effective. I've not tried this myself.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Pic of the output the way it is for now


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Okay I was concerned about the volume issues. There is pic of how I got t now. I can get a video of it tomorrow if that would help? Also as you can see in the pic I have a lot of particles on the surface of the water is that from lack of circulation due to the filter hooked up wrong?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Byron said:


> This is difficult for me to answer since I am not there to see the effect of the filter. If the spraybar is like my Eheim ones [mine are old now, from 1996] it has a little plug in the end opposite the end that attaches to the hose. Don't cut the plug end if you do cut it, as that end is threaded for the plug to be secure. You could saw or use an exacto knife to cut the other end where the hose connects. If you do use the spraybar, obviously it will work best across the tank on the end wall. But another option is to have it diagonal on the end wall, I have seen this done. This would create a slightly different flow pattern, and should be effective. I've not tried this myself.


Just so we are on the same page yes the spray is just like you described if I don't have to cut it I would rather not but if it would be better then I have no problem during it


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Boredomb said:


> Just so we are on the same page yes the spray is just like you described if I don't have to cut it I would rather not but if it would be better then I have no problem during it


I would place it diagonally rather than cut it.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Byron said:


> I would place it diagonally rather than cut it.


I might try and see if I can get to fit like that on the side wall tonight or in the morning I didn't have a whole lot of time today to mess with it before coming to work. I might be able to get it fit that way Thank Byron
The particles on the surface is that normal? I have noticed I have a bunch. I doesn't bother me per say was just wonder what the norm is ?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Well almost 48 hrs later and I have seen the fungus come back once and then it went away and has not come back since! Hope it is gone for good. Will continue to watch for another couple of days and if I don't see anything will start adding my fertilize again and see what happens


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

good luck! i hope it stays away.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Sounds like its working out for you so far. I will keep a watch on this thread. Keep us posted please.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

bettababy said:


> Sounds like its working out for you so far. I will keep a watch on this thread. Keep us posted please.



I will I am thinking if there is still no fungus by Wednesday I will add some fertilizer and see what happens


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Well I think it has been 96 hrs give or take and no fungus anywhere so I went ahead put some fertilizer in the tank again. I do have a question though? If the fertilizer helps promote the fungus to grow again then what do I do then? Never add it again? what about the plants? Hope this isn't the case but just what do I do?


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

There are a lot of misconceptions in the aquarium hobby, fertilizer use is on that list. Not all plants or situations require fertilizers to thrive. Take a look at my planted tank photos, none of my tanks gets fertilizer outside of the waste from the fish. So my first question is why were you using fertilizer in the first place? Some people use it for the first few months of setting up a new tank which can help speed up plant growth, but that is not always the case. 
I would give your plants a chance before worrying about using any ferts again. If they have the appropriate lighting, they are getting nutrients from fish waste and food waste, water quality is good, temp is proper for their species... you may find that ferts is something you don't actually need. 

If you find that ferts are needed then it will be a matter of sorting through all of your available options, comparing ingredients, and trial/error to find what is going to work best for your situation.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I was just under the impression that you "needed" to use fertilizer if I don't have that will good to I will just keep looking at the situation closer and see what happens then anyways I did use it this morning. Some of my plants I don't think are looking to good so maybe the fertizler will help get then back. I have moved then a lot during the process of getting rid of the fungus. I haven't touch them since though. Thanks for the help bettababy!


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

If you find fertilizer is needed for some of the plants to thrive, then we need to sort out which plants and what their specific needs are, and then just find you a different option in fertilizer. There are many out there, and there are simple ways to target only certain plants.

It may also not be a fertilizer thats needed to help your plants. We should then examine the species of plant, environment you're providing, lighting, temp, etc. to determine what the problem is before attempting to treat it with anything. Each species of plant has its own specific needs which will differ from other species. 

Now would be a good time to start doing research on each plant species you are keeping.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

bettababy said:


> If you find fertilizer is needed for some of the plants to thrive, then we need to sort out which plants and what their specific needs are, and then just find you a different option in fertilizer. There are many out there, and there are simple ways to target only certain plants.
> 
> It may also not be a fertilizer thats needed to help your plants. We should then examine the species of plant, environment you're providing, lighting, temp, etc. to determine what the problem is before attempting to treat it with anything. Each species of plant has its own specific needs which will differ from other species.
> 
> Now would be a good time to start doing research on each plant species you are keeping.


I do know a little about the some of the plants in there (very little though). I can tell you this When I ordered these plants it was a package deal and I probably went about getting them the wrong way. I rushed a little bit instead of resourcing more into the plants :-? That is my mistake and I am trying to figure out the best way to make it work. I think most of the plants I have in the tank fall into the temp range I have, Which is kept at 77-78. The lighting I have two 32w (i think not sure on the wattage) 6500k GE bulbs. I can also tell you that the plants that are doing good are the swords and the jungle val. and the corkscrew val has seemed to come back I thought it was dead. The purple cabomba seem to in question. Now I know the lighting for them is probably not quite right for them. They are growing like crazy but they are not purple so I realize there is something messing just not sure? I am thinking its lighting. The swords (not sure actually which species I have I will let you know that shortly) leaves and the vals leafs are covered in what I am guessing is diatoms which I keep wiping off and some hair algae at the top of the val leaves. Rotala indica is the other plant that I am not sure about though it seems to have new growth on it? I will look up the infomation more the next couple of days on all the plants I will get back to you on this matter. 
Thanks,
John


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a question, The plants that I took out of the aquarium because of maybe the fungus are growing in my 10gal. They are planted in a sand substrate. I am going to leave those plants in that tank since they are doing good there and no fungus. The question is: Can I take the eco-complete substrate that I took out of the aquarium and some how sanitze it and reuse it in my 55gal again? Would it be best if I just throw it away and buy another bag to use? The reason I am asking is that I have some shallow spots in my gravel where some of my swords are and would like to put some more gravel back soo the roots wouldn't be soo exposed.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Sorry to answer your question with a question, but it needs to be asked. Have you seen further signs of fungus in the main tank? Any signs of it in the 10 gallon where you moved the plants and scooped out substrate to?

In quick answer to can you clean it... no. If it is contaminated with something that causes fungus in your tank then I would replace it if you need more. By adding it back to the main tank you risk bringing the fungal problem back with it.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I have not seen any signs in either tank of the fungus. As far as the substrate in question it is sitting g in a bucket of water was kinda afraid of using it any where lol so with your answer which I thought might be the case and no big deal to me I will throw the stuff away and buy another bag to replenish what I need. Thanks


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Yep, those are eggs.

Those whitish areas- are they stuck on things or dies it disperse with water movement?

I got similiar white areas when I use homemade root tabs.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

redchigh;654955
Those whitish areas- are they stuck on things or dies it disperse with water movement?
[/quote said:


> I am assuming Redchigh you are talking about the fungus on the gravel, it didn't seem to be stuck on anything and it would seem to disperse with water movement but not totally if that makes sense. If a fish swam though it the "cloud" would move and clear up for a second but when the water movement stopped it would just come right back.


----------

